# January 2008 Pool #4 Winner



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

24 . . . . . . n3uka

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........
Tuxguy............
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
volfan...........
Twill413........
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

COngrats, PM Sent


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

congrats, get you out a package here soon.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats to you, 'O lucky lottery winner.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrats! I should have your addy, but I don't. Shoot it to me :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Sweet, this is an awesome way to start the new year. I had a few requests for addy already so went ahead and sent to everyone. Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats!! I'll get something out to you as soon as I can.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats, Dave. I will send the smokes to you this week.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Thought I would post a quick update

CigarGal........
avo_addict......Responded
BarneyBandMan........Responded
Tuxguy............Responded
jloutlaw............Responded
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............Winner
volfan...........
Twill413........Responded
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........Resonded
kheffelf........Responded
SMcGregor...........Responded


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

David,

I am currently on the road for my job but will try my best to get your package out to you on Saturday when I get home. Congrats bro.

scottie


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

volfan said:


> David,
> 
> I am currently on the road for my job but will try my best to get your package out to you on Saturday when I get home. Congrats bro.
> 
> scottie


No problem. I am not going anywhere.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

0103 855 7492 8099 0135

On their way. Congrats again. Enjoy the booty.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

0418 9999 4800 2603 2967

FYI, about a second after I sealed up the box I realized I didn't put my name in there, so you will notice it just above the "from" spot on the outside of the box.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

DC 0307 1790 0005 2061 1444

Enjoy the smokes! :tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

0103 855 7492 8099 0135

Enjoy! :ss


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

DC 0407 2085 9470 0903 3201

I forgot to put a card inside, but my user name is on the return. Enjoy!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CigarGal........
avo_addict......Responded
BarneyBandMan........0307 1790 0005 2061 1444
Tuxguy............Responded
jloutlaw............0407 2085 9470 0903 3201
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............Winner
volfan...........Responded
Twill413........0418 9999 4800 2603 2967
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........0103 855 7492 8099 0135
kheffelf........Responded
SMcGregor...........Responded


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Tracking number: 1z3045520357779714

enjoy brother


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Congrats to N3uka, I paid him today. Sorry for the late post but I figured since he was local and we get together every couple of weeks that would be the simplest thing to do.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CigarGal........
avo_addict......Responded
BarneyBandMan........0307 1790 0005 2061 1444
Tuxguy............Responded
jloutlaw............0407 2085 9470 0903 3201
Addiction..........Received
snowy............
n3uka............Winner
volfan...........1z3045520357779714
Twill413........0418 9999 4800 2603 2967
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........0103 855 7492 8099 0135
kheffelf........Responded
SMcGregor...........Responded

I was told 2 packages arrived today. I will be able to pick them up Tuesday morning.
I will post when I get home from work that day. Thanks


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Dave, coming your way 0103 8555 7493 2538 5896


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Going out in Monday's mail! Congrats!!

0103 8555 7492 3105 5005

MCS


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CigarGal........
avo_addict......0103 8555 7493 2538 5896
BarneyBandMan........0307 1790 0005 2061 1444
Tuxguy............Responded
jloutlaw............0407 2085 9470 0903 3201
Addiction..........Received
snowy............
n3uka............Winner
volfan...........1z3045520357779714
Twill413........0418 9999 4800 2603 2967
Major Captain Silly........0103 8555 7492 3105 5005
gvarsity..........0103 855 7492 8099 0135
kheffelf........Responded
SMcGregor...........Responded


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry fro the delay.. Congrats on the win! Package should go out this afternoon. 

Shawn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

03071790000498308919


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CigarGal........
avo_addict......0103 8555 7493 2538 5896
BarneyBandMan........*Received, Thank You!*
Tuxguy............Responded
jloutlaw............0407 2085 9470 0903 3201
Addiction..........*Received, Thank You!*
snowy............
n3uka............*Lucky SOB*
volfan...........1z3045520357779714
Twill413........*Received, Thank You!*
Major Captain Silly........0103 8555 7492 3105 5005
gvarsity..........*Received, Thank You!*
kheffelf........03071790000498308919
SMcGregor...........Responded

Some great packages. I thank you for them.
I will try to get picks up on my day off this Thursday.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok I was slow at getting the package off and in the mail, but low and behold it is on the way! 

0307-0020-0001-5536-4754

Congrats again on the win!:bl

Shawn


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats. I will something out by either end of this week or early next week.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CigarGal........
avo_addict......*Received, Thank You!*
BarneyBandMan........*Received, Thank You!*
Tuxguy............Responded
jloutlaw............*Received, Thank You!*
Addiction..........*Received, Thank You!*
snowy............Responded
n3uka............*Lucky SOB*
volfan...........*Received, Thank You!*
Twill413........*Received, Thank You!*
Major Captain Silly........0103 8555 7492 3105 5005
gvarsity..........*Received, Thank You!*
kheffelf........*Received, Thank You!*
SMcGregor...........0307-0020-0001-5536-4754

Some great packages. I thank you for them.
I will try to get picks up on my day off this Thursday.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll have something out tomorrow...been digging out of the snow all week and forgot to respond to the thread.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CigarGal........Responded
avo_addict......*Received, Thank You!*
BarneyBandMan........*Received, Thank You!*
Tuxguy............Responded
jloutlaw............*Received, Thank You!*
Addiction..........*Received, Thank You!*
snowy............Responded
n3uka............*Lucky SOB*
volfan...........*Received, Thank You!*
Twill413........*Received, Thank You!*
Major Captain Silly........*Received, Thanks for the lighter too :tu *
gvarsity..........*Received, Thank You!*
kheffelf........*Received, Thank You!*
SMcGregor...........0307-0020-0001-5536-4754

Some great packages. I thank you for them.
I will try to get pics up on my day off this Thursday.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I'll have something out tomorrow...been digging out of the snow all week and forgot to respond to the thread.


No problem. I figured you were still trying to thaw out.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Pics as promised

Addiction









Twill413









BarneyBandMan









Gvarsity









Avo_addict


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Volfan









Jloutlaw









Kheffelf









Major Captain Silly









Hoping I matched the pics and names correctly. I am totally blown away by all the great cigars that have been sent.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Going out today

0306 1070 0005 0983 2659


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

DC # 03071790000522435291 out today


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CigarGal........0306 1070 0005 0983 2659
avo_addict......*Received, Thank You!*
BarneyBandMan........*Received, Thank You!*
Tuxguy............03071790000522435291
jloutlaw............*Received, Thank You!*
Addiction..........*Received, Thank You!*
snowy............Responded
n3uka............*Lucky SOB*
volfan...........*Received, Thank You!*
Twill413........*Received, Thank You!*
Major Captain Silly........*Received, Thanks for the lighter too :tu *
gvarsity..........*Received, Thank You!*
kheffelf........*Received, Thank You!*
SMcGregor...........0307-0020-0001-5536-4754


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CigarGal........*Received, Thank You!*
avo_addict......*Received, Thank You!*
BarneyBandMan........*Received, Thank You!*
Tuxguy...........*Received, Thank You!*
jloutlaw............*Received, Thank You!*
Addiction..........*Received, Thank You!*
snowy............Responded
n3uka............*Lucky SOB*
volfan...........*Received, Thank You!*
Twill413........*Received, Thank You!*
Major Captain Silly........*Received, Thanks for the lighter too :tu *
gvarsity..........*Received, Thank You!*
kheffelf........*Received, Thank You!*
SMcGregor...........*Received, Thank You!*


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry Dave for the delay in shipping. Package sent today.

DC#01038555749308382584.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Picked this up yesterday. I thought it was a bomb until I checked the DC.
Totally awesome selection of smokes. Thanks for the great package.

Looks like we are done. Thanks everyone for the great prizes and good luck on winning it next time.



snowy said:


> Sorry Dave for the delay in shipping. Package sent today.
> 
> DC#01038555749308382584.


----------

